# what do you use to clean the screen?



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there anything I can use that I would have at home to clean my K3 screen? What works best? Thanks!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd like to know the answer to this as well. I'm terrified of scratching or otherwise ruining the thing.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

There are lots of screen cleaners and cleaner kits out there for use on computer screens, Ipods, etc.  They tend to be expensive.  I use a spray I picked up at my optometrist, along with a micro-suede cloth.  I always spray the cloth first and not the screen directly, so moisture doesn't drip into the edges.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I have some stuff I got at Walmart to clean my monitor that I would imagine would work well. It's by Scott's Liquid Gold, called Clean Screen. It comes with a spray and a microfiber cloth. It was $7 something. They also had a smaller, cheaper box of individual wipes for smaller screens. The spray works really well on my LCD monitor, contains no alcohol or ammonia and is specifically for electronic screens that can't be cleaned with other cleaners.

I found these in the regular cleaning section alongside the furniture dusting sprays, metal cleaners, that sort of thing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A little compressed air to blow any bits out of the corners is all you really need. You can clean the screen if you need to with just a soft cloth.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I just wipe mine with a soft microfiber cloth. If you ever needed to really clean something off of it, I would use a small dab of distilled water on a microfiber cloth.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... I tend to lick my finger and rub out the spot.  (Then buff it a little with my sleeve.) Although I can certainly see the benefit of using a microfiber cloth.  I added a screen protector to my K3 a few weeks ago which has greatly reduced the need to be careful about scratching the screen.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought you weren't supposed to use alcohol on electronic screens? Compressed air contains alcohol.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sure a slightly damp cloth would work fine.  I wouldn't use anything other than water on it.  I don't find it attracts finger prints easily though.  I've had mine a couple of months and no need to clean it yet.  I do keep the cover closed when not reading.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

i use windex for electronics and a soft cloth


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I avoid using any liquid if at all possible.  I just do the "Huhhhhh" (exaggerated exhale) so that it fogs up the screen which is normally enough moisture, and then I use a microfiber cloth that we bought to clean the lenses on our cameras.  Works really well.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dharts said:


> I thought you weren't supposed to use alcohol on electronic screens? Compressed air contains alcohol.


No liquid of any kind hits the screen. Just air.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I avoid using any liquid if at all possible. I just do the "Huhhhhh" (exaggerated exhale) so that it fogs up the screen which is normally enough moisture, and then I use a microfiber cloth that we bought to clean the lenses on our cameras. Works really well.


That's pretty much what I do as well. I would never use anything with alcohol in it. Distilled water (as I mentioned earlier, only distilled water, never tap water) is fine if you use a small amount on a microfiber cloth. Same for LCD computer screens etc. If you use plain tap water it will leave deposits and thus streaks. I wouldn't actually wet the screen, just dab a cloth. Most times it's not even necessary, only if you actually get something off the screen which has never happened to me.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't use liquids at all, just one of the microfiber clothes that came with my eyeglasses.  

If you really feel like you need liquid I wouldn't use anything like windex or glass cleaner; my friend's son learned his lesson with that when he ruined his Nintendo DS screen.  At the most I would sprits a small amount of water on a cloth and then wipe the screen, do not put any liquid directly on the screen itself.


----------



## gates4100 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like a micro fiber will be good  Thanks for all the advice


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

The stuff I wrote about above is a liquid but it says not to ever spray on the screen. Instead, spray the cleaner on the microfiber cloth and then wipe the screen.

My monitor directions say not to use alcohol or any kind of regular cleaner on them. I tried using a damp cloth and I can tell you tap water, especially my well water that has all kind of minerals in it, does leave streaks. I wish I'd known about using distilled water. This stuff from Liquid Gold works well, though.

The dry microfiber cloth does a good job on dust but I wipe very lightly so I won't scratch the screen.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

kschles said:


> There are lots of screen cleaners and cleaner kits out there for use on computer screens, Ipods, etc. They tend to be expensive. I use a spray I picked up at my optometrist, along with a micro-suede cloth. I always spray the cloth first and not the screen directly, so moisture doesn't drip into the edges.


I use the exact same thing, works really well.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

would Iklear products be safe to use?


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

I like to use a screen cleaning kit that is made for laptops. It comes with a solution and a microfiber scrubber that works perfectly on removing fingerprints and smears from everyday use. I do not remember where I purchased mine, but you can get that at most major electronics dealers - Walmart, best buy, circuit city, etc.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree with the first poster.  Just this morning I used the spray cleaner for my glasses on a microfiber cloth (sprayed cloth), to clean my kindle.  Walmart sells kit of premoisten wipes, a spray cleaner and the micro-fiber cloth for $4.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

This may seem weird, but my kindle has been inside the cover then in a pouch, except for when reading since I got it. It is a K2 from 2009, and I have not had to clean the screen yet.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd be careful about using regular eyeglasses spray or wipes. Some of them can leave an iridescent mess on plastic. That's what happened to my last pair of glasses. I was told when I got my new eyeglasses a few months ago not to use any of the spray cleaners or wipes on them or any other kind of cleaner, just gently wipe with a microfiber cloth or rinse with plain water. If I can't use those on plastic glasses, I don't know if it would be safe for a plastic electronics screen.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a K1 (purchased withing first couple months of availability) that I would wipe occasionally with a cloth and maybe a little moisture (water, sometimes eyeglass cleaner), but since it isn't a touch screen it stays pretty clean.  Husband is using it for travel now and it still looks new.  K3 screen looks the same.  I think the screens are pretty hardy (in terms of scratching)


----------

